# Lets see the TOOL BOXES



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

This is the Equipment, TOOLS, & Vehicle pictures forum, so lets see everyones tool boxes/chests. Just guessing, but I've got a pretty good feeling that just about everyone on this forum is pretty into tools and I bet a few have some pretty serious set ups.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Heres my box. I bought it a year ago now and will probibly be the last box I ever buy. Hopefully atleast haha.


----------



## Ford-101 (Nov 9, 2007)

*My truck*

4 truck lite LED amber strobes ,,, 2 LED tail lights ,,,, 3 LED marker lights bolted to a aluminum back rack that I built ,,, The lightbar is a code 3 mx7000 2 rotators 4 strobes 4 amber LED strobes more lights the better lolol


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I've been thinking about getting a box for my truck. I was looking at the weather guard boxes today and was shocked at the $800 dollar price.


----------



## shanta74 (Sep 10, 2007)

hey merrimacmill why did u steel my box. lol i have the same box but in black i got it 64% off because i am in the autotech program at the college i go to. i will have to try and get a pic.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

heres my truck tool box i bought used, its a weather guard saddle box 117r and i paid under 2 bills for it 


















if you look close you can see my cb antenna mounted to it.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

UWS Gull Wing toolbox. I like it. I bought it for a $100 from a friend of mine that his dad died and I bought it off of him.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

merrimacmill;504297 said:


> Heres my box. I bought it a year ago now and will probibly be the last box I ever buy. Hopefully atleast haha.


Knowing roughly how much those boxes cost from them, i hope it's your last box you'll need too!! lol

Ford-101, those lights look awesome, ide love to do something like that!


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

Merrimac, go to Home Depot and buy a husky box, built well and there only about 350-400 bucks.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

I buy all my boxes at a local, once-a-year car parts swap meet called "Englishtown" in New Jersey. I just bought a UWS box like the one above for $45. I average about $50-$60 per box, I have bought 12 of them over the last few years. At last years meet I bought a pair of steel side boxes for $25 for the pair. Good baragins, it appears that when average people get rid of their trucks they have the boxes sitting around their garages and just want to blow them out for a few dollars!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

grandview could never figure out why he didnt make it as a mechanic...


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;504397 said:


> UWS Gull Wing toolbox. I like it. I bought it for a $100 from a friend of mine that his dad died and I bought it off of him.


NICE STICKER mine says HAULING AZZ SUCKING GAS


----------



## KelleyZP (Oct 22, 2007)

NJ Plowman;504446 said:


> I buy all my boxes at a local, once-a-year car parts swap meet called "Englishtown" in New Jersey. I just bought a UWS box like the one above for $45. I average about $50-$60 per box, I have bought 12 of them over the last few years. At last years meet I bought a pair of steel side boxes for $25 for the pair. Good baragins, it appears that when average people get rid of their trucks they have the boxes sitting around their garages and just want to blow them out for a few dollars!


englishhtown is a great place to get good deals on anything-- too bad its only twice a year :crying:


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

i got one on ebay, delta low profile black

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...STRK:MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=190194425879&rd=1


----------



## M&P (Dec 28, 2007)

the weather guard boxes are nice, i got really lucky last fall and found one on craiglist for $60. its an r-127.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

I'll snap some pics tomorrow. Got a brand new Weather Guard. Very nice quality cross box. Actually its on my Dad's new '08 super duty, not mine.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i live 3 1/2 minutes from the track. ive prob bought about 8 mopeds over the years. and most of them didnt last a week.def fun while they lasted.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## SteveJ (Jan 30, 2008)

SnowPro93;504444 said:


> Merrimac, go to Home Depot and buy a husky box, built well and there only about 350-400 bucks.


Hey Pro...

I think the one Lowes have are better than the Home Depoo ones. I was looking at one very close and had the same locks, reinforcments and hinge as the weather gaurds for half the price, I think it was $388. It had the double re-inforced top, and the door type latches, and the front was re-inforced were you would try to pry it open.

I would go for a lobotomy before I spend 800 clams on a box! <img src=http://www.getsmileyface.com/new/orange_smileys/43.gif>


----------



## Brandon (Feb 24, 2004)

Weatherguard boxes are the only way to go. I was T-boned in my Ranger a few weeks ago and spun around....my Weatherguard box flew off the truck (had at least 200lbs of stuff in it....winch, tools, fluids,etc.) and landed about 30 ft behind my truck. Not a single dent in it! Truck is fubar though!


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

merrimacmill;504297 said:


> Heres my box. I bought it a year ago now and will probibly be the last box I ever buy. Hopefully atleast haha.


Dude I am definitly jealous of that box. What did that set you back 15k? What kind of tools do you have in it? From your heater thread, it seems like that box takes up most of your garage. LOL


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Not much but heres mine in our basement. My dad got me the tool box probably about 2-3 years ago.





















My new Dewalt tools I got about 2 months ago.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Brandon;504901 said:


> Weatherguard boxes are the only way to go. I was T-boned in my Ranger a few weeks ago and spun around....my Weatherguard box flew off the truck (had at least 200lbs of stuff in it....winch, tools, fluids,etc.) and landed about 30 ft behind my truck. Not a single dent in it! Truck is fubar though!


Tell that to Weather Guard


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

I would post a picture of mine, but it is still covered with snow.


----------



## Brandon (Feb 24, 2004)

I should...never really thought about it until this thread came along!



TLC Snow Div.;505043 said:


> Tell that to Weather Guard


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Dstosh;504930 said:


> Dude I am definitly jealous of that box. What did that set you back 15k? What kind of tools do you have in it? From your heater thread, it seems like that box takes up most of your garage. LOL


Come on now, it was less than that lol. I've got it filled with all snap-on tools. I've been buying tools from the local dealer since I was 13. I'd save up my money for a month then buy a screw driver set or something haha. I've still got all of them and wipe them down after every use and everything still looks brand new. I've got everything perfectly lined up and organized in there too. Everyone always tells me that snap-on is just a waste of money, but when all you use is snap on and then you go use some craftsman tools or husky tools.... well you know.

And as another member on another thread said, yes tool box picture threads DO mean that theres NO SNOW TO PLOW:realmad: lol.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

KelleyZP;504527 said:


> englishhtown is a great place to get good deals on anything-- too bad its only twice a year :crying:


They need them quartley or bi-monthly!!!


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Hey... you can get those Snap-On boxes at Englishtown too! payup

If I have to explain...you wouldn't understand!


----------



## Ford-101 (Nov 9, 2007)

mcwlandscaping;504404 said:


> Knowing roughly how much those boxes cost from them, i hope it's your last box you'll need too!! lol
> 
> Ford-101, those lights look awesome, ide love to do something like that!


Thanks,,, I was really happy the way it turned out. My Friend has a plasma cutter which made the job easy. Then I wired the box up with a trailer harness that I had laying around


----------



## bossplowguy (Jan 6, 2008)

Here is mine, nothin fancy or new but it does the job..


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

heres my Christmas present to myself hahaha i got the workstation on awesome deal for my dealer . i had the work cart for awhile . i just wired up that light this week seeing we are sloooooooooooow now hahahaha. i do agree with you on snap on 95% of everything in my box is snap on my other buddy's think i'm nuts but i own the best tools in the world for a reason


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Awsome boxes mike and bossplowguy. I love those wood tops that bossplowguy has when they're new. But I also like those stainless tops that mike has. Sometimes I wish I went with a workstation setup rather than a full box. I almost have my box filled. But a big part of that is because I have everything layed out perfectly, which is nice but takes up a lot of space. For now thats not a problem, but we'll see in a few years  lol.


----------



## 26543 (Jan 28, 2008)

Heres my box


----------



## shanta74 (Sep 10, 2007)

i just got done working on my motor so i decided to take a couple pics.


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Figured I would bring this thread back from the dead.

Got a new tool box a few weeks ago, KRL 773. Bought it from the snap on dealer. Wood top will be here on Wednesday. I will take some more pictures of the contents soon.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

dstosh you can't kill tool threads nice choice now your going too need to fill here with snap-on tools thats the rules ussmileyflag if your in a dusty shop or just really caring about your stuff i'd suggest a cover.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Nothing Special. It's time for an upgrade to the Tool Wagon.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Jon Geer;592115 said:


> Nothing Special. It's time for an upgrade to the Tool Wagon.


Nothing special, that that tool box looks awesome!


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

krl1033 with workcenter top. with auto light in top.

full stainless drawer gaurds and bottom body trim installed .

i work out of it every day and just love the box to no end. i will be getting a full side locker soon to go with it. and sometime soon i would like to make a lift kit for it. the work surface needs to come up 4-6" more as i am taller in the legs i find my self going down to the work surface to write info on tickets and grab tools. in the long run i will fell less body achs at the end of the day the less bending over i need to do.

i will take some 2x2 or 2x3 or 3x3 square tube 1/4 wall and some plate steel to make top and bottom plates to bolt spacer/lift kit to the 4 wheels at the bottom of the box. this will give me the lift i need and then if ever need to simply unbolt the lift and bolt back to stock hight with no ill afects to the box ever.

1=stock out of box no extras or top
2=stainless installed and extra stickers pulled off.
3=workcenter installed door closed
4=door opened showing full inside stainless wraped and few tools hanging up i use every day.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

both jon geer and sweetk30 boxes are great with the chrome  i need my shades . sweettk if you added a light inside you can have double it as a tanning booth


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Enough of that snap on crap.

Time to post a real box! LOL


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

stroker79;592326 said:


> Time to post a real box! LOL


WATCH IT


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

I don't have any pics of my tool boxes in the garage, but they're nothing special, just a couple small ones and a homemade workbench, haha. Here's the sidemount in my truck though. They're all I buy anymore, I love the fact that it takes up basically no usable bed space.


----------



## HC plower (Dec 11, 2007)

What, no Lista? Now thats some good stuff.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice Snap on and Matco boxes. I had a mid sized snap on box but sold it for a larger craftsman box.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Im thinking of buying a medium sized snap on box just because of the deal I can get where I go to school.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

ABES;593713 said:


> Im thinking of buying a medium sized snap on box just because of the deal I can get where I go to school.


if you can swing it KRL series is way to go . nigh and day over the KRA. nice thing about trading in for a "BIGGER BOX" ask about any deal now snappy usually does a tool box sale this time of the year where get cash back toward more tools and deep discount off MSRP


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

yep any good deal you can wile in school at school sale prices. 

and if at alll possible beg and offer any deal you can to get krl box if you can. will last longer and feel better working out of it. its the pros line of box. i had a kra for 6 months only as a stepping stone and got more for it on trade than i paid for it and 2100 bucks in free tools plus my snap on guy is a good friend and i got a hell of a deal.


----------



## 02f250superduty (Oct 1, 2008)

I picked this toolbox up when I helped my brother in law move. I figured I better have a place to put my tools so that when i come across a chevy broke down on the road I can help. Just having a little fun guys don't take me serious.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

You Ford guys are good at fixing broken down trucks. That's why you stop to help the Chevy guys out, were not used to break downs.


----------



## bharry20 (Mar 8, 2007)

yeah, if you needed to fix a ford that little box won't cut it. you need this set up!  just kidding!
this is my boxes btw


----------



## Nozzleman (Feb 6, 2003)

I figured I would bump this up to see if anyone else could post some shop toolbox pictures. I'll be picking up a new box soon and will post it when I get it.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Here's mine...


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Cubicinches...Thats AWESOME!!!


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

creativedesigns;1036692 said:


> Cubicinches...Thats AWESOME!!!


Thanks. I prefer the roll cabs without a top box. Adding a top box makes the top pretty high, harder to see in the drawers. Plus you can work off the top of a roll cab... kinda like a $15,000 workbench.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Were are all the MAC boxes at??


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Eh...not much...gets the job done for what I do at the shop I work at...


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Newdude;1036723 said:


> Eh...not much...gets the job done for what I do at the shop I work at...


Best BOX i seen on here.


----------



## Wesley's Lawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Here's my stuff


----------



## cubplower (Oct 22, 2009)

im 14 and just have one of my dads small old craftsman tool boxes with my craftsman tools in it... i was gonna buy a snap on 1/2 inch drive ratchet but for the $130 it costs my craftsmans do just fine.


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

Mac boxes, just like the trucks, junk,  going to have to take pics of my krl1022 with stainless top and side locker, candy apple red, at leats snapon boxes are still made in the usa


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

creativedesigns;1036692 said:


> Cubicinches...Thats AWESOME!!!


Cre, wheres the pics of you box? A "millionare snowplower" must have a wicked nice tool box....


----------



## Nozzleman (Feb 6, 2003)

I picked up the box in the link the other day. The online deal is awesome considering the sale price in the store is $999. I purchased online and picked up locally. I actually paid under $550 after my local Sears store knocked off more money because of a problem I had during pick up. Hurry up only 3 hours left. http://www.sears.com/shc/s/dap_10153_12605_DAP_WOW+Specials?adCell=W3


----------



## BoyneCityGuy (May 7, 2009)

Nozzleman, thats a HELL of a deal!!! the ball bearing griplatch is nice stuff. be sure to get pics in your garage up!


----------



## Nozzleman (Feb 6, 2003)

Don't bother looking at the link in the above post as it now shows a different item. The link here is the box I bought. If you read the description it still shows 50% off until next week even though the bottom line is not showing the sale price. I'm sure one could argue the point with sears if they really want this box. Also, if anyone is looking for a box keep an eye on the Sears website because the deals online blow away the store sale prices.

Link to toolbox.
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...ls&cName=Tool+Storage&sName=Tool+Chest+Combos


----------



## Nozzleman (Feb 6, 2003)

Here's a pic of the new box I mentioned above.


----------

